# Angel coming in January



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm so excited!! :chili::chili:

Bonnie Palmer already has my deposit and I've been buying all kinds of puppy stuff, but I still feel so unprepared!! I'm getting a little boy in January!! :wub: It feels too good to be true! :blush:

I just want to say :ThankYou:to all of you for helping me so much! I know that I wouldn't be feeling this way without you guys. If anyone has any first time maltese owner advice or must haves, please share!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Why January? Is your little boy not born yet? This is very exciting for you I am sure!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Why January? Is your little boy not born yet? This is very exciting for you I am sure!


I'm moving to a different city and bigger apartment in the middle of December. I didn't want to stress my puppy out too much by completely changing his environment. :blush: I may be a little crazy, but I would've felt bad.

He hasn't been born yet.. :blush: and I completely can not wait until he is and I get baby pictures!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow! I don't think I'd be able to wait that long!  How does she know she'll have a boy ready for you in January?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

MandyMc65 said:


> Wow! I don't think I'd be able to wait that long!  How does she know she'll have a boy ready for you in January?


The wait is so hard! but it'll be sooo worth it! :wub:

I don't know... lol but she has me feeling pretty confident about it! She must have the perfect litter planned to be ready to go in January. :blush:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations! Just one question, what if the litter only has girls? Would you get a little girl instead? Are you set on a boy?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Johita said:


> Congratulations! Just one question, what if the litter only has girls? Would you get a little girl instead? Are you set on a boy?


Thanks!! :blush:

Oh my... I'm going to have to say I'd wait for the next litter... I *REALLY* have my heart set on a little boy.. :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Miss_Annie said:


> I'm moving to a different city and bigger apartment in the middle of December. I didn't want to stress my puppy out too much by completely changing his environment. :blush: I may be a little crazy, but I would've felt bad.
> 
> He hasn't been born yet.. :blush: and I completely can not wait until he is and I get baby pictures!


I don't think your crazy - I think that is a very smart and mature decision. Training can be hard enough without upsetting an established routine and structure so early.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Rocco is from Bonnie and is _all_ boy. You will love your little fellow. Did she tell you who the planned sire and dam will be?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woah! Now that's a wait!!! January......wow....that's a long time from now......:w00t:.......bet you hope times flies....


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I don't think your crazy - I think that is a very smart and mature decision. Training can be hard enough without upsetting an established routine and structure so early.


Yay! I'm glad that I did make a good decision to wait a little bit longer. Thanks for not thinking I'm crazy and backing me up.. 

A lot of my friends think I'm crazy for putting so much thought into my puppy.. They've said, "it's not like you're having a baby, it's not that big a deal".. but he _is _going to be my baby, and I only want what's going to be best for him.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! You must be over the moon (and have really good patience lol)!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

bonsmom said:


> Rocco is from Bonnie and is _all_ boy. You will love your little fellow. Did she tell you who the planned sire and dam will be?


Not yet! but I'll try to ask next time I talk to her.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! Congrats!! January is a long time, but I can tell you I've noticed that ALOT of puppies get brought home in January of last year!!

I love Bonnie's babies, and I know you will too!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Woah! Now that's a wait!!! January......wow....that's a long time from now......:w00t:.......bet you hope times flies....


Yea, I know.. forever right?! :blush: I'm definately hoping that time flies.. and I'm sure it will. I still have so much to do so that I'll be ready for the lil guy! 



maltlovereileen said:


> Congratulations!!!! You must be over the moon (and have really good patience lol)!


Thanks! and I feel like I'm in a dream!
Patience is a virtue!  I've never really had it before.. I must have been saving it up for my puppy! :w00t:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

princessre said:


> Wow! Congrats!! January is a long time, but I can tell you I've noticed that ALOT of puppies get brought home in January of last year!!
> 
> I love Bonnie's babies, and I know you will too!!


Thanks! Maybe she'll have two litters planned for then? lol We can only hope.  With my luck, she _would_ have a litter of all girls!  

I can't wait to have my own Angel and be able to fully understand how sweet they are. I know everyone always talks about their sweetness, but I'll be living it instead of just reading about it! :chili:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Miss_Annie said:


> Thanks!! :blush:
> 
> Oh my... I'm going to have to say I'd wait for the next litter... I *REALLY* have my heart set on a little boy.. :wub:


I had a long wait too, but it was so worth it!! Funny thing ... I too wanted a boy, but the breeder I chose had only been having girls the last year. I was willing to wait if I had to for other litters.

I about fell over when Pearl gave birth to 2 boys and then Stella also had boys. And because I was first in line for a boy, I got first pic!! :aktion033:

HUGz and good luck!!! Jules


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it's wonderful you're thinking of the pup's wellbeing instead of your desire for that pup. January will be here before you know it.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

nekkidfish said:


> I had a long wait too, but it was so worth it!! Funny thing ... I too wanted a boy, but the breeder I chose had only been having girls the last year. I was willing to wait if I had to for other litters.
> 
> I about fell over when Pearl gave birth to 2 boys and then Stella also had boys. And because I was first in line for a boy, I got first pic!! :aktion033:
> 
> HUGz and good luck!!! Jules


lol That would be just my luck! First pick might be worth it though! :huh: hmm.. Must have been nice to have such a selection of boys! Wowwie!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Cosy said:


> I think it's wonderful you're thinking of the pup's wellbeing instead of your desire for that pup. January will be here before you know it.


Well thank you! :blush: That means a lot to me.


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh my January!!! Ive been seriously looking at maltese since March ("un-seriously" forever haha) and Im tired of waiting!!! I want one now! But I am also waiting for a perfect boy, from who knows where.... But Congrats and dont go crazy waiting until january!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so happy for you!!! Congratulations.....Rain's breeder was Bonnie!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!!:chili::chili: An Angel :innocent: I'm in love with them. 
A little advice, huh? Where do we start? I too was a first Maltese owner and I waited a long time for Tyler, my perfect boy (to me anyway). I started getting really serious in December of last year and was driving myself crazy checking rescues, breeders, websites, etc. I knew that when it was right it would happen. And then Marsha posted a picture of Tyler on Chrisman's website and that was it! He was perfect, since I wanted an older pup and I just adored his looks. He was very reasonably priced because of his cryptorchidsm (undescended testicles taken care of in his neuter) :w00t: and the second I met him I knew he was meant to be mine. So I ended up getting him in October!!! An even longer wait than you're talking about. In the meantime I nested, I read a lot of posts here on everything and even scared myself worrying about health issues (don't do that. People post health issues when something's wrong, not most of the time when everything's right) and I felt like I was really ready when he came home. 

I totally agree with you not having a fluff during a major move. Too much chaos and everyone is stressed so I think a pup would pick up on it. I even had the breeders hold him an extra week since it was Parents visiting week at my DS's college. I wanted things very settled when Tyler came home. At least you've got plenty of time to work on names. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations...and smart move waiting till your settled. You are going to love a little boy!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

That's quite a wait! I know he will be worth the wait!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That's really exciting! I hope you can contain your excitement for 6 months! He will be worth the wait though! Congratulations!!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

wow! i about went crazy waiting 2.5 months to get Alice!! you are going to be a great puppy parent  congrats ! we're going to be waiting with you  .... impatiently


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!! I'm so happy to hear that you finally found your perfect little baby! And now the wait begins


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

You'll pick up a lot of good info from reading here between now and January... you will be well prepared when the time finally gets here... (WE may be the ones impatient for baby pics lol)


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Annie,

I have a little girl from Bonnie and I will tell you it is worth the wait!!

Good luck, I'm sure Bonnie will pick out the perfect little boy for you.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Lucky you! My Angel is just that, an Angel. If every dog were like my Coco, I'd have a bundle of them. How exciting for you.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

maggpi21 said:


> Oh my January!!! Ive been seriously looking at maltese since March ("un-seriously" forever haha) and Im tired of waiting!!! I want one now! But I am also waiting for a perfect boy, from who knows where.... But Congrats and dont go crazy waiting until january!


 I'd LOVE to have him now, but the time just isn't right... :blush: I can't wait for you to get your baby as well! and Thanks for the congrats! I will probably have to be institutionalized for a small amount of time because of the long wait! :HistericalSmiley:



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh, I am so happy for you!!! Congratulations.....Rain's breeder was Bonnie!!!


Thanks! and Rain is beautiful! :wub:


Snowbody said:


> Congratulations!!!:chili::chili: An Angel :innocent: I'm in love with them.
> A little advice, huh? Where do we start? I too was a first Maltese owner and I waited a long time for Tyler, my perfect boy (to me anyway). I started getting really serious in December of last year and was driving myself crazy checking rescues, breeders, websites, etc. I knew that when it was right it would happen. And then Marsha posted a picture of Tyler on Chrisman's website and that was it! He was perfect, since I wanted an older pup and I just adored his looks. He was very reasonably priced because of his cryptorchidsm (undescended testicles taken care of in his neuter) :w00t: and the second I met him I knew he was meant to be mine. So I ended up getting him in October!!! An even longer wait than you're talking about. In the meantime I nested, I read a lot of posts here on everything and even scared myself worrying about health issues (don't do that. People post health issues when something's wrong, not most of the time when everything's right) and I felt like I was really ready when he came home.
> 
> I totally agree with you not having a fluff during a major move. Too much chaos and everyone is stressed so I think a pup would pick up on it. I even had the breeders hold him an extra week since it was Parents visiting week at my DS's college. I wanted things very settled when Tyler came home. At least you've got plenty of time to work on names. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



Thanks for the advice!  I'll try my best not to worry too much about health issues! lol and I do have a lot of time to think of names! :w00t:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Congratulations...and smart move waiting till your settled. You are going to love a little boy!


 Thanks!  I just can't wait to see him!



moshi melo said:


> That's quite a wait! I know he will be worth the wait!!


 Me too! :wub:



iheartbisou said:


> That's really exciting! I hope you can contain your excitement for 6 months! He will be worth the wait though! Congratulations!!


 Oh there's no containing anything! :chili::chili: Thanks!



Alice Ana said:


> wow! i about went crazy waiting 2.5 months to get Alice!! you are going to be a great puppy parent congrats ! we're going to be waiting with you .... impatiently


Well thank you! :blush: lol I'll be sure to post the baby pics as soon as he gets born and declared mine forever! :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

yeagerbum said:


> Congratulations!!! I'm so happy to hear that you finally found your perfect little baby! And now the wait begins


 
Thanks! :blush: Hopefully the wait won't be as long as it sounds! lol 




maltlovereileen said:


> You'll pick up a lot of good info from reading here between now and January... you will be well prepared when the time finally gets here... (WE may be the ones impatient for baby pics lol)


 
I just love SM! Otherwise I would've never heard of Bonnie Palmer and her Angels.. :wub: lol I'll make sure and post pictures and even more when I get him here in January! 




waggybaby said:


> Hi Annie,





waggybaby said:


> I have a little girl from Bonnie and I will tell you it is worth the wait!!
> 
> Good luck, I'm sure Bonnie will pick out the perfect little boy for you.




Thanks! I've heard such wonderful things about Angels, I just had to have one! I know that he'll be as perfect as they come :wub: 




coco said:


> Lucky you! My Angel is just that, an Angel. If every dog were like my Coco, I'd have a bundle of them. How exciting for you.



Thanks! I can't wait to truly experience the Angel personality! :blush:



almitra said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Miss_Annie said:


> Well thank you! :blush: That means a lot to me.


 
i agree as well and boys are awesome!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i agree as well and boys are awesome!


Thanks! :blush: I just hope that he doesn't want to lift his leg! Hopefully he'll be a squatter! :w00t:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Miss_Annie said:


> Thanks! :blush: I just hope that he doesn't want to lift his leg! Hopefully he'll be a squatter! :w00t:


Rocky is 8 months and has never lifted his leg even when around other dogs that do. I got him neutered at 6 months when he was showing signs of humping his bed. 
You will LOVE your little boy!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Rocky is 8 months and has never lifted his leg even when around other dogs that do. I got him neutered at 6 months when he was showing signs of humping his bed.
> You will LOVE your little boy!!!


So as long as I get him neutered around 6months, he won't be a leg lifter? I'd love him just the same, but squatting is preferred.  

I'm even more excited today because I'm one day closer!! :chili:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Miss_Annie said:


> So as long as I get him neutered around 6months, he won't be a leg lifter? I'd love him just the same, but squatting is preferred.
> 
> I'm even more excited today because I'm one day closer!! :chili:


Him lifting his leg to pee has nothing to do with being neutered nor does it have anything to do with marking.

I personally prefer my boy to lift his leg to pee. Lifting his leg to pee means he won't pee on himself or his coat. Jax lifts his leg to pee and has never marked.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

MandyMc65 said:


> Him lifting his leg to pee has nothing to do with being neutered nor does it have anything to do with marking.
> 
> I personally prefer my boy to lift his leg to pee. Lifting his leg to pee means he won't pee on himself or his coat. Jax lifts his leg to pee and has never marked.


Aha! I didn't know that if he lifted, he wouldn't get his coat dirty... Well I sure hope he lifts then! But whatever he does, he'll be my perfect little boy. :wub: Only time will tell....


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Miss_Annie said:


> So as long as I get him neutered around 6months, he won't be a leg lifter? I'd love him just the same, but squatting is preferred.
> 
> I'm even more excited today because I'm one day closer!! :chili:


I don't know about that, but I do think a lot of the little boys here on SM do not lift their legs. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOOO!!!! that sounds SO EXCITING !!!!  I am so happy for you 

I bet that waiting till Jan isn't gonna be easy, but I am sure that it is worth it

hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler didn't get neutered until he was over 8 months old when we got him. He squats in the house on the wee wee pads, lifts his leg outside (where people will see how macho he is. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations! I absolutely love Angels, and I think we need more Angel boys around here to accompany Casanova. :biggrin:

Ah!!! I 'm so excited for you!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I don't know about that, but I do think a lot of the little boys here on SM do not lift their legs. I'm so happy for you.


Thanks! and I don't know what to say about the leg lifting thing anymore. :blink: I guess we'll just have to see ..  



TheMalts&Me said:


> WOHOOO!!!! that sounds SO EXCITING !!!!  I am so happy for you
> 
> I bet that waiting till Jan isn't gonna be easy, but I am sure that it is worth it
> 
> ...


Thanks! I am ridiculously excited! I'm ordering all kinds of puppy stuff and trying not to forget anything. I even have big puppy list with boxes to check off. :blush: I'm sure January will be here before long. You know summer never lasts very long! :w00t:



Snowbody said:


> Tyler didn't get neutered until he was over 8 months old when we got him. He squats in the house on the wee wee pads, lifts his leg outside (where people will see how macho he is. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley


lol What a sweetheart! I'm hoping my little boy is a show off too! 



roxybaby22 said:


> Congratulations! I absolutely love Angels, and I think we need more Angel boys around here to accompany Casanova. :biggrin:
> 
> Ah!!! I 'm so excited for you!


Thanks! Maybe he'll be just as cute as Casanova... :wub: He's gorgeous! and we have Rocco too! He's just as adorable!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

*Don't forget...*

We Angel girwals are weally gweat too! Just sayin'..


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Cosy said:


> We Angel girwals are weally gweat too! Just sayin'..


Oh we know that!! :wub: I like both boys and girls! If I get a second one in the next couple of years, I'll probably get a girl. :blush: It seems that they're just a tad more fun to have when it comes to dress up!

and I forgot to add... Cosy is just SO beautiful!! She melts my heart every time!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Miss_Annie said:


> So as long as I get him neutered around 6months, he won't be a leg lifter? I'd love him just the same, but squatting is preferred.
> 
> I'm even more excited today because I'm one day closer!! :chili:


You are going to love your little boy. I love the boys the most (although I have one of each). 

Preston was neutered when he was about 4 months old, really early on, and he squatted to pee outside until 2 weeks ago. He is almost 1 1/2 now. He has never marked inside though so don't worry about that.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You'll love your little boy. I have 2 and they are wonderful! Enjoy. January will be here before you know it.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats!!! 
i cant wait for you to get your new baby!!!:chili:
hope the time goes by fast!!:celebrate - firewor


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so happy for you. Congrats! You're wise to plan ahead and get your baby after your move. January will be here in a blink of an eye.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> You are going to love your little boy. I love the boys the most (although I have one of each).
> 
> Preston was neutered when he was about 4 months old, really early on, and he squatted to pee outside until 2 weeks ago. He is almost 1 1/2 now. He has never marked inside though so don't worry about that.


Thanks for the reassurance! lol I'm so confused about leg lifting and marking now that I'm glad that I don't have to worry about either of them now  I just can't wait to get him!! :wub:



Tanner's Mom said:


> You'll love your little boy. I have 2 and they are wonderful! Enjoy. January will be here before you know it.


I'm hoping it'll be here a little bit faster than that!! lol I can't wait to fall in love with him! :blush:



mfa said:


> congrats!!!
> i cant wait for you to get your new baby!!!:chili:
> hope the time goes by fast!!:celebrate - firewor


Thanks for the fireworks! lol and for the congrats! I can't wait either!! I keep telling my boyfriend's family that I'm due in January.. hehehe He makes sure and tells them that I'm talking about a puppy! :w00t:




suzimalteselover said:


> I'm so happy for you. Congrats! You're wise to plan ahead and get your baby after your move. January will be here in a blink of an eye.


Thank you! :blush: I keep blinking my eyes... and January isn't quite here! lol Almost a day closer though!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on the upcoming arrival!
I'm sure your lil' Angel will be more than worth the wait!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Canada said:


> Congrats on the upcoming arrival!
> I'm sure your lil' Angel will be more than worth the wait!


Thank you! I know he will! :wub: I wish that I was blessed with a bit more patience though! lol


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Miss_Annie said:


> Thank you! I know he will! :wub: I wish that I was blessed with a bit more patience though! lol



you're another day closer !


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Alice Ana said:


> you're another day closer !


:dothewave::walklikeanegyptian::walklikeanegyptian::cheer::happy::happy:


I don't know how it's possible that I'm even MORE excited today... :faint:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

You have the patience of a saint! I'm so excited for you and I can't wait to see your new baby :wub:. Bonnie's babies are always so stinkin' gorgeous and adorable. I'm all excited too and I'm not even the one getting the new baby! It's so exciting and you are going to be such a great malt mommy.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

08chrissy08 said:


> You have the patience of a saint! I'm so excited for you and I can't wait to see your new baby :wub:. Bonnie's babies are always so stinkin' gorgeous and adorable. I'm all excited too and I'm not even the one getting the new baby! It's so exciting and you are going to be such a great malt mommy.


Thank you so much! When he's born I'm going to have to find a countdown to go in my signature! lol I just can't wait to get just a picture of him... I'm glad that you think I'm going to be a great malt mommy. :blush: He'll probably think I'm ridiculous for how hard I'll be trying, but I'm going to put my all into raising him.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

oh you can do a countdown until you get him and put it in your sig!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Is there a website that I can go to that will lead me through doing that? lol I have NO clue how to make a counter.. :blush:


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Ticker Central - The ULTIMATE resource for pregnancy, birthday, TTC, wedding, anniversary, christmas and more tickers
this may help you?
i forgot where i got mine


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I found the website that you used by googling "ticker dog signature" lol that other website was confusing me!! lol I just hope it works like it's supposed to!

Thanks so much for your help Shelby.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Miss_Annie said:


> I found the website that you used by googling "ticker dog signature" lol that other website was confusing me!! lol I just hope it works like it's supposed to!
> 
> Thanks so much for your help Shelby.


You need to steal her ticker site, Shelby, so you can exchange your bearded collie for a maltese  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> You need to steal her ticker site, Shelby, so you can exchange your bearded collie for a maltese  :HistericalSmiley:


haha i tried to get the closest thing to a malt :blush: i guess i didn't do to well lol!

sorry about the confusing site :blush: i was having trouble with it too! lol  glad you found the one i used :thumbsup: and it looks really cute!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Alice Ana said:


> haha i tried to get the closest thing to a malt :blush: i guess i didn't do to well lol!
> 
> sorry about the confusing site :blush: i was having trouble with it too! lol  glad you found the one i used :thumbsup: and it looks really cute!


lol I still like your ticker! and thanks! :blush:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats to you!! :chili:

How exciting! You have all the time in the world to prepare for your bundle of love. I can't wait for the big day! :dancing banana:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

lovesophie said:


> Congrats to you!! :chili:
> 
> How exciting! You have all the time in the world to prepare for your bundle of love. I can't wait for the big day! :dancing banana:


Thanks!  It amazes me how much time I actually have! lol I did find a wonderful pet store yesterday that only carries the best of the best! Almost everything was either holistic or organic! :aktion033: and the owners brother is an integrated vet! Perfect!


----------

